# Has anyone studied herpetology at any level?



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of it as i'm hoping to do a couple of courses in the upcoming months.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Did the Proteus Correspondance course - wasn't impressed.

Working on the Compass Correspondance course at the moment, is basic, but seems to be better organised.

They are both very basic courses, so not sure if they're of any interest to you. If they are and you want more info drop me a pm


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I contacted proteus and they said they didnt do the herpetology course! i've contacted a couple of other home learning ones with no response either.

Is compass home or college based?


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Its home based:

Compass Education and Training - Herpetology

Sounds like Proteus have stopped their course. I know they were having problems with accreditation.


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

i got half way through the compass course but lost interest and went to uni to do animal behaviour and welfare instead where ive learned far more about reptiles than the compass course was teaching me, it is a very good starting point none the less as every bit helps.
Ive looked into the proteus one but never got round to it before i went to uni so i couldnt tell you what thats like.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha dont bother with Proteus, worked with the guy who organised the courses over summer. He's quit and is setting up another company. Seems Proteus is on the way down.

Heard Compass is ok but basic. Id personally just invest in some good text books, read those and ask for some experience in local rep shops.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

To be honest if your interested in learning it at an academic level and not worried about qualifications you could look at journals. Their are plenty of researchers and psychologists/biologists etc out there who DONT have qualifications yet make leaps and bounds in the studys they undertake.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

no one seems to want to take on work experience round here... its becoming a pain cos i might not get into uni without it, so i thought one of the herp courses might help as a couple do seem quite interesting. 

But the compass ones doesnt look too bad, and thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i done the compass one have just finshsed and got my certificates and final grade ect. I found it good and quite intresting  Worth it in my opinion


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

serz said:


> i done the compass one have just finshsed and got my certificates and final grade ect. I found it good and quite intresting  Worth it in my opinion


 
Nice! how'd you do in it?


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

I did a little herpetology in my zoology degree. I also wrote my dissertation about calcium metabolism in lizards. I'm hoping to do a PhD in the field of herpetology in a few years time too....

Unfortunately, there are very few herpetology courses out there.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> becoming a pain cos i might not get into uni without it,


I presume you're talking about getting into do veternary studies? If so whats work experience are they after and for what course? If it is for vet. then they'll take any animal experience not just exotics.



> Unfortunately, there are very few herpetology courses out there.


Too true, a small field in the UK but i suppose thats because are natural reptile fauna are so limited. If you fancy going abroad they'll be plenty of courses/PhD's out there for you.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope i'm going for a zoology course which has loads of sub-sections which herpetology is one of them, i've already done a bit on a wildlife reserve wich might be enough, but i'd like to do it for the experience if nothing else.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Have done the foundation animal studies with compass and am now on animal care & nursing combined with herpetology.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've done the proteus one.. Still not accredited, and I did it about 2 years ago.. so still not worth the paper it's written on! 

So I'm going to do the compass one next.. So I can get an actual qualification out of it! 

I want to do a zoo biology degree.. It's not herpetological, but where you can choose an animal to do research on, like the dissertation etc, I'm going to choose reptiles (snakes most likely).


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Zak said:


> Too true, a small field in the UK but i suppose thats because are natural reptile fauna are so limited. If you fancy going abroad they'll be plenty of courses/PhD's out there for you.


There are plenty of phd opportunities out there with herps as study systems, and you really don't need that much experience to get them. The problem is they are VERY competative, especially as the UK is a hotspot for European students. However the number of typically "zoological" or behavioral projects are very small. 
For me you're better focusing on a skill set you can apply to a variety of species, and genetic lab and analytical techniques will really increase your chances.

Also look for an increase inamphibian projects in the next couple of years.

Andy


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Nope i'm going for a zoology course which has loads of sub-sections which herpetology is one of them, i've already done a bit on a wildlife reserve wich might be enough, but i'd like to do it for the experience if nothing else.


Where abouts you doing it? I think you may be a bit dissapointed by the lack of depth with some of the modules, i found that anyway. Universitys go on grades and rarely go for experience, so if you've got the grades i wouldn't worry too much. Of course relevant experience will help but im sure a university wouldn't particular care about the Compass or Proteus course, more after good A levels.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Hopefully bangor but because im an "adult" learner they have said they would take other things into account if i dont get my grades.. so i just wanted to do the course/work experience to make sure i get in basically.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, the Compass course is basic, but it can't hurt to show that you are enthusiastic and making an effort...

Maybe you could also do a few other things - keep a list of your reading on the subject so you can show what you've been doing on your own, visit zoos or the natural history museum and keep a record of that. Anything you can use on an application form or in an interview.

Are there any local reptile groups in your area or conservation groups working with reptiles that you could volunteer with? And you could look at joining the BHS or the FBH.

Just random thoughts 

Good luck anyway, and let us know how you get on :2thumb:


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Its really intresting to hear what some of you guys have said about these diffrent course's because i was thinking about going on one!! Im currently studying on an animal managment course in my first year, so i still have another year left and just thinking about what i can do to get a career in rep's!!
So are these course's worth it or would you reccomend going straight to uni??


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Bobby D said:


> Its really intresting to hear what some of you guys have said about these diffrent course's because i was thinking about going on one!! Im currently studying on an animal managment course in my first year, so i still have another year left and just thinking about what i can do to get a career in rep's!!
> So are these course's worth it or would you reccomend going straight to uni??


 
I think the only way you could make a proper career is if you went to uni, as jobs are few and far between so the higher the qualification the better!


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Stubby said:


> Well, the Compass course is basic, but it can't hurt to show that you are enthusiastic and making an effort...
> 
> Maybe you could also do a few other things - keep a list of your reading on the subject so you can show what you've been doing on your own, visit zoos or the natural history museum and keep a record of that. Anything you can use on an application form or in an interview.
> 
> ...


 
Well im always out and about anyway! but yeah if not this year then definately next year! i'm determined to get to do zoology one way or the other at uni...

But thanks for the advice


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha my second choice was Bangor! Zoology/Biology department is very good and all the best with the application mate. If your grades are good, your enthusiastic which you obviously are and have a few other things on CV which from sounds of it you do i cant see there being any problem.

I remember Bangor open day was excellent, had a massive buffet. Some of the pubs looked pretty good aswell.



> So are these course's worth it or would you reccomend going straight to uni??


As has been said Universities look for A Levels so an NVQ in reptile care means very little to them.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Zak said:


> Haha my second choice was Bangor! Zoology/Biology department is very good and all the best with the application mate. If your grades are good, your enthusiastic which you obviously are and have a few other things on CV which from sounds of it you do i cant see there being any problem.
> 
> I remember Bangor open day was excellent, had a massive buffet. Some of the pubs looked pretty good aswell.
> 
> ...


Thanks , have to admit thats got me thinking i can do it now! But yeah bangor does look very good.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

sandmatt said:


> Nice! how'd you do in it?


 
i got a merit. Wasnt the grade that i was hoping for i wanted the distinction but one of the modules my mind just wasnt in so i new that i wouldnt be getting the distinction. I say go for it i did really enjoy it :2thumb:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I did both my BSc and Msc at Bangor, and it has some excellent herp research staff. Undergraduate projects are very competitive though, and as far as I remember, there is only a single herpetology module in the third year (it was a while since I was there though....).

As much as courses go to demonstrate willing, I would suggest brushing up on your chemistry and basic biology (you may be good already) but first year will be relatively intense on these even for zoologists.

Andy


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha well a merit aint bad...


----------

